# we are here



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

finnaly we are4 here ands its amazing!!! its red hot and all the expats are so helpful!! this is better than home and im never going back lol:clap2:


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

leigh1980 said:


> finnaly we are4 here ands its amazing!!! its red hot and all the expats are so helpful!! this is better than home and im never going back lol:clap2:


Good luck in your new life we arrive on the 22nd

Cherie x


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

lucky Devil
All the best


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> finnaly we are4 here ands its amazing!!! its red hot and all the expats are so helpful!! this is better than home and im never going back lol:clap2:


Hi leigh, welcome to the island of love.
We have been here 5 years now and don't regret the move for one minute. I am sure that the more you get to know the place and the people you will also feel more and more that way as time goes on.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome leigh, Enjoy, Think it may be hot for a few month lol
Tricia


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

leigh1980 said:


> finnaly we are4 here ands its amazing!!! its red hot and all the expats are so helpful!! this is better than home and im never going back lol:clap2:


sounds great cant wait to get there :clap2:


----------



## gareth.u (Jul 14, 2009)

*welcome home*

you are more than melcome to this beautiful island. we've only been here foe 11 months, but it's home. wished we'd come years ago. all the best. if you need any help just ask.


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

*we should be there in september*



gareth.u said:


> you are more than melcome to this beautiful island. we've only been here foe 11 months, but it's home. wished we'd come years ago. all the best. if you need any help just ask.


I'm a newby, I just started looking at this forum....really good tips and hints. We planned to move out in December this year when our apartment will be ready. We put our house on the market on 1st june thinking it will probably take 6 months to sell, had 4 viewers on the first day and 4 offers!!! Our buyers are pushing to move in 14th august. So we'll be over in cyprus early september.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is good news. hope all goes to plan .
Tricia


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

*lucky you!*



leigh1980 said:


> finnaly we are4 here ands its amazing!!! its red hot and all the expats are so helpful!! this is better than home and im never going back lol:clap2:


Hi Leigh,

So glad you are enjoying it. Hope the move went smoothly. We are putting our house on the market at the end of this month with a view to moving over at the end of november-can't wait! Which area have you moved to?

Donna


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

we arrive on the 11th Aug and we cant wait . Best of Luck Leigh can't wait to join you


----------

